# Do you snowblow your neighbor's driveway?



## Tomatillo

*I feel like a jerk for even bringing it up*, but I've been the guy with a snow blower for over 25 years. In heavy snows where I see my neighbors darn near about to die, leaning on their shovels and looking over here, I always give in and go back out there and help them. Problem is, I'm now 56, with a bad back, operated-on shoulders and a hand that won't close all the way. Additionally, I've had to replace equipment they don't have to purchase, maintain, fuel, or store. Several of them don't mark their driveways with stakes before the storm, so I don't know where I'm going or what I'm into.

Still, when the shi_f_t hits the fan, I feel like a heel if I don't go and help everyone. I'm not sure why that is, but I guess it's the way I was raised. My wife tells me to _stop_, and even gets angry with me for doing it, but I end up doing it regardless. Now I got the Mrs. PO-ed at me on top of it. My wife reminds me -- _*"they know where the snow blower dealers are, just like you do!"*_ She's a sweet lady, who's just looking out for my old carcass.

Well, this year I bought what I hope will be my last machine. Spent a bundle on it, so it'll probably never snow again. Blacktopped the driveway last year. Now I really don't want to go sucking up gravel in this new machine from the neighboring driveways where they don't bother to sweep the stones even at the end like I used to, so you're going to suck it up and strip the paint.

So what do you guys do? Do you find it a b**ch to just put the machine away and go inside, like I do? 


_*Am I a sap!?*_


----------



## micah68kj

I am in good enough shape still to help my neighbors out. One has offered sweet Bonny and me the use of his house in Myrtle Beach, S.C. we're going to take him up on it. Another neighbor will clean the sidewalk off for us so that is a good thing. There is another neighbor who gives me a gift certificate for $50.00 to a local restaurant. However, I don't feel necessarily beholden to any of my neighbors to do any of their work for them. If they never offered anything or if they didn't thank me I would simply stop but they all seem to show some appreciation. Really, thanks is enough. 
*If you're doing the work for your neighbors and there is no reciprocity of any kind I would simply do my driveway and sidewalk and go inside. Your wife is thinking right. It's nice to be nice but it's a whole other thing to be taken advantage of. *
Just my humble opinion.


----------



## GAR

I live by a number of elderly people and I make sure to clear all there drives and walks. I will not take money but haven received a number of homemade goodies..


----------



## skutflut

If you can help great, but don't kill yourself or wear out any more joints or body parts just to be a nice guy. If you end up unable to operate your machine, who's going to bail you out?

I am somewhat older than you are, and have the back problems, knee problems, and others, and by the time I finish my sidewalk and driveway, I'm pooped. 

During heavy storms, I have been known to loan the machine to the neighbour so HE can do the work on his driveway.


----------



## e.fisher26

My neighbor plows so I actually thrown my snow into his driveway 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GAR

I can tell you this, letting another man use one of my machines would be like lending my wife out...Not going to happen.....LOL


----------



## YSHSfan

I have 2 close neighbors.
One is a late 60's lady, I snowblow her driveway but I also take care of the grass and leaves for a reasonable fee.
A few times I've offered to do the snowblowing service free of charge to my other neighbor (late 40's lady with 3 teenager kids) when we have considerable snowfalls and have gotten a NO thanks for an answer.
If I see a neighbor in need of snowblowing, I have the time and they allow me to, I'll be willing to do it free of charge if needed be.
:snow48:


----------



## caddydaddy

After the huge Winter storm here in CT 2 years ago, I helped the neighbor lady clear her driveway. Her husband was underway on a submarine, and she only had a snow shovel. Yeah, they didn't prepare for CT Winters!
I cleared their driveway because the 2 feet of snow that fell would have taken her forever to clear. Our other neighbor was an elderly man and his plow guy didn't show up after 2 days, so I cleared his driveway. Both were very grateful, and that's all the payment I needed!
I certainly didn't make it a habit of clearing the neighborhood driveways every time it snowed, but in an emergency, I'll help my neighbors out.


----------



## blindfaith429

I think it really depends on the people you are helping.

Do they stay outside and help you clear the snow? Or do they go inside and watch you while you work? Do they offer thanks, or just shrug it off like you owe them something? What about "payment". I know you probably dont ask for anything, but some people give back (baked goods, gift cards, cash etc.) even when they aren't asked.

If they just shrug it off like they expect you to help, then I say f**k 'em and let them suffer. But if they are super thankful and offer goodies as "payment", I'd be tempted to help too.

EDIT: You said you had purchased a new machine for your nicer, clean driveway. Why not use the old one on their driveway, so if you suck up gravel, it wont damage your new, clean machine? Just an idea.

EDIT 2: This past winter, I was the only one who didn't have a snow-blower. I was trying to do mine by hand. All of my neighbors around me had a snow-blower, and not one offered to help. However, I am not one of those people who expects help (in fact, i hate asking for it). It didnt bother me that they didnt offer, and if they did help, I would have surely did something to repay them. Luckily my dad was able to plow my driveway when it got too deep for me to shovel. This year, I bought a blower so I could be a little more self-sufficient.


----------



## uberT

Tomatillo said:


> Do you snow blow your neighbor's driveway?



Tomatillo, similar thread from earlier this year: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...lping-others-without-their-prior-consent.html


----------



## RattlerGUNZ

I used to help them with my old craftsman blower,, every major storm.Since I got the D28+ no more, they got a contract now.


----------



## Tomatillo

Thought about using the old one, but it's only a year old and it's really a brand new Cub 528 SWE, except for a few scratches inside the impeller area from their driveway. If I keep the old one, in other words, it's costing me the $700 that I would have sold it for, just so I can clean stuff for neighbors and not mess up the new one.


When my father-in-law was living across the street before he died, he was sick and I was mowing their 1.5 acre plus my own. The neighbors all saw it and did nothing to help -- similar to your situation with the busted blower and no one jumped in to lend a hand.


Thing is, the folks right next door are a sweet young couple, and she did come help me mow my bank once right after I had shoulder surgery. It was great of her. I just don't know how much I should continue to do anymore. I'm on the fence about it and wondered what you all were doing. What I need is a younger me somewhere close by -- to take the reigns to help others with his young back and his equipment and fuel. I'd like to pass the torch I guess is what I'm saying.


I'm very impressed with everyone on here. Everyone is helping in one way or another. I fully respect those who say no, too, as that's where I'm getting to be at this point. We probably all did it at one point. I think I've paid my dues and it's time for those I've helped to step up, is all I'm saying.

Still, I think I know what's going to happen when I see them leaning on their shovels about to pass out .... I think I need a backbone!



blindfaith429 said:


> I think it really depends on the people you are helping.
> 
> Do they stay outside and help you clear the snow? Or do they go inside and watch you while you work? Do they offer thanks, or just shrug it off like you owe them something? What about "payment". I know you probably dont ask for anything, but some people give back (baked goods, gift cards, cash etc.) even when they aren't asked.
> 
> If they just shrug it off like they expect you to help, then I say f**k 'em and let them suffer. But if they are super thankful and offer goodies as "payment", I'd be tempted to help too.
> 
> EDIT: You said you had purchased a new machine for your nicer, clean driveway. Why not use the old one on their driveway, so if you suck up gravel, it wont damage your new, clean machine? Just an idea.
> 
> EDIT 2: This past winter, I was the only one who didn't have a snow-blower. I was trying to do mine by hand. All of my neighbors around me had a snow-blower, and not one offered to help. However, I am not one of those people who expects help (in fact, i hate asking for it). It didnt bother me that they didnt offer, and if they did help, I would have surely did something to repay them. Luckily my dad was able to plow my driveway when it got too deep for me to shovel. This year, I bought a blower so I could be a little more self-sufficient.


----------



## Tomatillo

Yeah, I saw that, Uber. It makes you stop and think. And then scratch your head. Most folks are a joy to help, and you feel good about yourself afterward. Except anymore when I look at the machine I had to replace and I realize -- had I not done that for everyone else, I'd still have the old machine in working order, not worn out, and more funds like the neighbors have for not investing in the equipment.




uberT said:


> Tomatillo, similar thread from earlier this year: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...lping-others-without-their-prior-consent.html


----------



## uberT

Don't get me wrong, I'm Mr Helpful with stuff like this. However, attitudes have shifted and I do a lot less assuming nowadays.


----------



## Tomatillo

Agreed. I'm mostly talking about those who know I have the machine and they want me to do it.


Then, you do it. And again. And the next time. And the guy up the road and his neighbor because you can't say no. In other words, it's when they want it done and they've live here long enough to know what happens in these storms, but they'd rather let someone else have the expense of buying and maintaining the equipment. All they need to do is utter "thanks!" while someone else shells out the dough. I don't know. I guess it's because it's a new machine and I don't want it messed up yet. Kind of like when you get a new car and park away from everybody until it has a few dings, then who gives a ****, park right up front next to the carts.




uberT said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm Mr Helpful with stuff like this. However, attitudes have shifted and I do a lot less assuming nowadays.


----------



## micah68kj

It's nice to be helpful. It's not nice to be taken advantage of. You have to figure out which one is taking place.


----------



## Mike C.

I'll gladly admit it-I'm the one who chose "only if I get paid".Here's why:

My two closest neighbors are VERY wealthy-I'm not at all.The house across from me(I snowblow for them only) is owned by a couple from RI who own the vacation home here,two houses in RI and are looking to buy another here.

The area I live in is a gated community.All of the residents,except me and occasionally my RI neighbors, only live here in the summer.Although there is an association(I'm not a member),nothing ever really gets done about road(gravel) maintenance ,roadside mowing,ditch cleaning,etc.I take care of it and certainly don't get paid for it,or even a "thank you" from 99% of the residents.

We had a big snow storm here one winter and my RI neighbors just happened to be here.I went out,blew out my drive and walks and put my machine away.My neighbors spent the day shoveling and didn't bother me in the slightest-they never offered once to help me with any of the work I do for free for the association .Tough toenails,baby!

The next winter,another storm,neighbor lady walks across the road and asks me to do her drive.I agreed,did it,put my blower away and after lunch walked over to neighbors house where I presented them with a bill for my services.

I could tell she wasn't very happy,but she paid me and has been ever since.


----------



## Tomatillo

Mike, I think you're a hero. You helped that neighborhood so often without compensation or even thanks. It's a special breed who can walk up to your neighbor like that and present a bill after the fact, and by my estimation you did it well. I applaud her for coming to ask you, rather than doing the pity routine, but she stopped short of telling you she'd pay you for it. The effort can be like asking someone to clean out their garage and haul it away. Will someone do that for free? And if you suck up their newspaper and cut off your fingers trying to clear it, will they take your blood-spewing carcass to the hospital in _their_ car? Anyway, I've always said "that's okay" about the money in the very rare cases where it was offered, so it's my own fault. But maybe they should have stuffed in in my coat pocket. Right is right. Gas isn't free. Machine wasn't free. Etc.


Anymore, I just don't want to wreck my equipment and I figure they know what things are like by now and somebody besides me should buy one -- and if they've been helped, then now it's their turn to help. But year after year -- nobody steps up. Again, probably my fault. Maybe they're thinking -- "Old Tom would be disappointed if we did it; he's been doing it for so long." That's a stretch. They know the score. Get a machine and offer to do mine when it's 2 feet, for a change. Ain't happened in over 25 years.


Me thinks this year it's going to change. I'll do mine and hang tough. We'll see how long I can last.

I've been around sweet gray-hair old ladies who privately laugh about how they got the guy down the street to do something for five bucks. They know the score, believe me. I've seen them jeopardize a guy's back rather than pay for two people to do it safely, just to save a lousy fifteen bucks or so to get someone to help the guy. For them, if the guy gets hurt, it's _"Next!" If he won't do it someone will feel sorry for me ...._






Mike C. said:


> I'll gladly admit it-I'm the one who chose "only if I get paid".Here's why:
> 
> My two closest neighbors are VERY wealthy-I'm not at all.The house across from me(I snowblow for them only) is owned by a couple from RI who own the vacation home here,two houses in RI and are looking to buy another here.
> 
> The area I live in is a gated community.All of the residents,except me and occasionally my RI neighbors, only live here in the summer.Although there is an association(I'm not a member),nothing ever really gets done about road(gravel) maintenance ,roadside mowing,ditch cleaning,etc.I take care of it and certainly don't get paid for it,or even a "thank you" from 99% of the residents.
> 
> We had a big snow storm here one winter and my RI neighbors just happened to be here.I went out,blew out my drive and walks and put my machine away.My neighbors spent the day shoveling and didn't bother me in the slightest-they never offered once to help me with any of the work I do for free for the association .Tough toenails,baby!
> 
> The next winter,another storm,neighbor lady walks across the road and asks me to do her drive.I agreed,did it,put my blower away and after lunch walked over to neighbors house where I presented them with a bill for my services.
> 
> I could tell she wasn't very happy,but she paid me and has been ever since.


----------



## nwcove

had to vote yes on this one, but i dont clear neighbors driveways so to speak. the people north and south of me have the drives plowed....but the dot plow comes much later than the contractors and dumps the eod. i open my main driveway after a storm and then clean up the eod stuff for myself and both neighbors. they are people that are 70+ years old and i couldnt ask for better people to live near, when i say near....both their driveways are at least 1/8 mile long, so i rarely see them !


----------



## pearlfinish

I only help two of my neighbors...an elderly lady that lives with her two daughters, and an older gentlemen that is retired, and has a bad arm. I don't help my other neighbor because he is just as capable of clearing his snow as I do mine. He is the type that only comes out to clear his snow after everyone has cleared theirs, and has never offered to help anyone either...I have NO simpathy for people like that.


----------



## SnowG

nwcove said:


> had to vote yes on this one, but i dont clear neighbors driveways so to speak. the people north and south of me have the drives plowed....but the dot plow comes much later than the contractors and dumps the eod. i open my main driveway after a storm and then clean up the eod stuff for myself and both neighbors. they are people that are 70+ years old and i couldnt ask for better people to live near, when i say near....both their driveways are at least 1/8 mile long, so i rarely see them !


I try to do the EOD early in the job, because that's where the salt is concentrated. I put away a machine that's had a chance to blow lots of fresh snow, and (hopefully) that leaves less salt residue sitting on the machine between uses.


----------



## Tomatillo

Found this and got a good laugh. Had to post it here:



"Snow removal is not a social program.....you will be surprised by the number of people who expect freebies! If my neighbors don't kick-up a case a beer i get snow blower amnesia. That may sound a little harsh but I'm not getting any younger.

Jb" 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/622-snowblowing-make-money-%24.html

​:laugh:


----------



## jermar

I also help my neighbors with snow. It's easy for us to knock them for not buying their own blower, but many people are clueless about maintaining gas powered equipment & they are afraid to purchase their own. Some people think we just walk behind the blower, and it does all the work. They have no idea how heavy these machines are to maneuver around. That said, I still blow up & down the block. Most neighbors thank me & I'm fine with that.


----------



## Kielbasa

Well I am 51 this year. I have been clearing my property since I was a kid. My dad would (not) allow me to stay inside while he cleared. So I started early with snow shoveling. I took over the Sno Thro duties back in 1985. Between the neighbors on both sides of us, we all help one another. Both neighbors are about 10 (+) years older then me. 

The neighbors on my driveway side have a putt putt single stage machine which I have to say... is pretty impressive because they do get done what needs to get done with it. It takes a bit more time, but it does do the job. Annoying as they are with how there sound. I pretty much always help them especially in the apron area. 

My neighbor on the southern side of me as a nice Ariens 10H.P. machine that he bought in 2000. I usually start clearing his driveway when I am done with my north side clearing. I either try to just get an opening cleared for him in the front so he can pull in off of the street and he can finish clearing. Or I do his whole property for him before he gets home. It depends on time of day and how I feel. 

Now we have new neighbors on the other side of my southern neighbors. They are younger and he said that between all of his room mates, they can clear with out a machine. Well good luck, because we have hinted at what we can get for snow, especially over the last few years. So... if you do not want to prep for winter, just be ready to have a sore back for the next few months. :smiley-shocked029: Maybe once or twice with a kind helping jester, but do not get used to it. 

All in all, I do usually just try to do as much as I can so that the neighbors do not have to do too much simply because I do try and get out there as soon as possible. But it is nice to have great neighbors who help everybody. It just makes it so... much easier to get through the winters.

And a couple times over the last few years after the plows came by again to clean up, it was so... great to see my front apron cleared and not have to go back out and clean up. Man that is a nice feeling. It just showed me how my neighbors must feel when I do it.


----------



## jshel101

This is my first winter with a snow blower. I'll probably do what I did previously with a shovel. I shoveled the sidewalk in front of the house to the right of me and the two houses to the left. If any of those neighbours are on vacation, I shovel their driveways. I really don't expect a thank you because they are close neighbours and they reciprocate when they get a chance to. I don't know of any elderly neighbours, or else I would do their driveway too. I have a problem clearing snow from able body neighbours who are too lazy to clear their own driveway and sidewalk.


----------



## blindfaith429

So I need a little advice from you guys regarding this topic.

My neighbors to the left have snow-blowers, and they have no issues doing their driveway. Same with the guy across the street. however, on the right, there is a woman and her son who live in that house. She rents the house from her parents (older couple) and the father is usually the one I see out blowing snow from their driveway.

I have spoke with the woman a few times (mostly the people on our street just keep to ourselves), and she is a very nice woman. I was thinking about offering to help her father, but I don't want to do it in a way that would offend them / make them mad.

What do you guys think?


----------



## ewhenn

Nope for liability reasons, no good deed goes unpunished:

[Other ] Snow Removal Liability Question - Home Improvement | DSLReports Forums

...A coworker who also did gratis neighborhood snow removal said that he used to do that too, until he removed snow from a neighbor's driveway and a guest of that neighbor came by later that day. The guest slipped and fell, and was injured in the fall. The neighbor's guest ended up suing my coworker, claiming that he failed to properly remove the snow and ice from the driveway, causing the fall. After spending a lot of money on legal fees, he LOST the case and was found responsible, and because it wasn't on his property, his homeowner's policy would NOT pay the damages. He ended up losing a LOT of money trying to be a good, helpful neighbor....


----------



## GreenMtnMan

Yes. I live in the same neighborhood I grew up in. Seven houses.Some have been here since the '60s, one late '50s! We help each other all year.


----------



## matto

ewhenn said:


> Nope for liability reasons, no good deed goes unpunished:
> 
> [Other ] Snow Removal Liability Question - Home Improvement | DSLReports Forums
> 
> ...A coworker who also did gratis neighborhood snow removal said that he used to do that too, until he removed snow from a neighbor's driveway and a guest of that neighbor came by later that day. The guest slipped and fell, and was injured in the fall. The neighbor's guest ended up suing my coworker, claiming that he failed to properly remove the snow and ice from the driveway, causing the fall. After spending a lot of money on legal fees, he LOST the case and was found responsible, and because it wasn't on his property, his homeowner's policy would NOT pay the damages. He ended up losing a LOT of money trying to be a good, helpful neighbor....


Good lord that's horrible.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

This year I won't be doing anyones but my own unless we get a blizzard and 2+ feet of the stuff then I'll do my neighbors. If I have a snowblower at the house. Right now the only one I own is down at a church building


----------



## bad69cat

Funny how many horror stories there are out there about helping someone and getting jammed - but there are cases I guess. I am not against helping out the ones are not capable to do it. My 93 year old lady a few doors down insists on paying me but I started doing it for free. I always have plenty of machines around, and I don't mind doing it. now, my next door neighbor 20 something welfare/drug dealing ones I wouldn't pee on if they were on fire! Able bodied but as worthless as cheech and chong - well, worse because they aren't even funny. They don't work and have no desire to...... I figure I'm doing them a favor letting them get some exercise the old fashioned way. ;>P


----------



## Boosted3g

Snow days around me are a holiday. Most of the neighbors have blowers and the ones who don't stick beers in the snow bank as a signal they need help. I get the Deere out and tie sleds to the back of it and pull the neighborhoods kids around the development. This is the only time I've ever had my wife ask to drive tractor so it's great. I did have a blower failure last year clearing a neighbors end of driveway during the 30+ inch storm but another neighbor stepped in. Luckily it was the last bit of cleanup and ironically the last straw with Troybilt. I ended up getting an old MTD 5 hp for free for that neighbor and I spent a little upgrading to a new ariens this year. Nearly everything is paved so it's same plan as usual this winter.


----------



## carrie palmer

I agree absolutely with you, it is good to help your neighbor but ensure if you can really afford for cleaning your neighbor's too. There are many cases of injuries and even amputations while using snow blowers. Please stick to safety measures which snow removal services advise. Check this article which gives safety tips for snow removal 11 Essential Safety Tips For Proper Snow Removal | Infinity Gardens. Never overexert yourself. and pick the right shovel or equipment. Have the appropriate dress on.


----------



## 69ariens

I think a lot of neighbor's are just plain cheap people who use other neighbors to clear them out. These are same people that can afford new cars and or go out to eat every week . These same people could afford a plowing service for $30 to $40 or buy there own snow blower. but noooo the sucker next store will bail us out. For those neighbors that are sick or old and poor then go a head blow them out and be the great neighbor.


----------



## orangputeh

Interesting topic so this is my 1st post.

"What goes around , comes around" as the saying goes.

My 1st 16 years here I shoveled , mainly for the exercise. Couple neighbors would come over unasked and do the 3-4 foot berm. After the first couple times I declined the offer and told them I needed the exercise. Finally grown kids broke me down and I bought a used Hs624.

Most of the neighbors have their own blowers . When I see someone bent over their machine working on it I walk over and help replace a shear pin or some other minor repair. Neighbors have seen me working on the couple Hondas that I own and have asked me to do a repair or service. The local Honda dealer usually has a 100 machines backed up for service and repairs.

Have been helping them out for free but get reimbursed for parts. Everyone of them have gifted me something. Bottle of wine, building materials, welding work or barter their skills if I need that in exchange. So it is a win-win for everyone.

I enjoy doing it anyway otherwise I probably would not help out much. I am retired with plenty of time on my hands. Now for exercise I still shovel if it snows maybe 6 inches or less and dig out the fire hydrants. My doctor told me I have a heart of a 35 year old. I'm 60.


----------



## hfjeff

Yes, but being in WI a snowblower is a necessity so everyone pretty much has one. However there is an elderly widow across the street that I go an clear out. I am happy to do it.


----------



## Tomatillo

I think the lady and her son should get off their donut-eating duffs and help her father/his grandfather. I don't know how old the lad is, and I don't know the situation, but I'd be as frosted about it as you appear to be.

Answer to the question: When using snow blowing equipment, it could be at the request of the operator (the woman's father) that people stay clear. I would view the situation with that assumption and, if your driveway is already cleared, go over and offer the old man a cup of hot chocolate with whipped cream, if you want to show him some recognition or kindness. He'll set is aside for a bit, but you're gesture will be known.

Answer, Part II: Yes, you will offend the woman who lives next to you if you go and help her father. They both know the score by now, with her borrowing from her father and the child either being too young or a lazy so-and-so. If the old guy was willing to create that monster, you shouldn't interfere.

Again, I am assuming from your writing that the lady and son are able-bodied, and all of this is offered in my very humble opinion.




blindfaith429 said:


> So I need a little advice from you guys regarding this topic.
> 
> My neighbors to the left have snow-blowers, and they have no issues doing their driveway. Same with the guy across the street. however, on the right, there is a woman and her son who live in that house. She rents the house from her parents (older couple) and the father is usually the one I see out blowing snow from their driveway.
> 
> I have spoke with the woman a few times (mostly the people on our street just keep to ourselves), and she is a very nice woman. I was thinking about offering to help her father, but I don't want to do it in a way that would offend them / make them mad.
> 
> What do you guys think?


----------



## SnowGuy69

No I rarely do it anymore. A couple of reasons. One the very old lady across the street passed. I did it as she couldn't. The rest.... Here is what I noticed. I used my old snowbird. Darn thing was built and would throw anything that fit into the auger. But, when the blower broke, not one neighbor came over and said: "_Hey, you did my driveway for years. Let me chip in to fix it_." Or, if it broke, nobody came over to help me shovel. So now I purchased a new Ariens 921036 last year. I really don't want to beat the heck out of it for people that didn't care to reciprocate.


----------



## Tomatillo

SnowGuy, I had similar experiences. One was after removing about 3 ft. of snow for people who have since retired to NC to a beautiful place they dubbed their "Resort." They never maintained their driveway here when all their driveway mud washed over to my place to clog our culvert into a mosquito haven, even though he'd see me trying to shovel it out by the trash can full, and they never helped anyone with snow removal or even to purchase their own blower. I felt bad for the guy because he had a heart attack and I didn't want to see him have another one, when I'd see him out there leaning on the shovel and staring in my direction.

After that 3 ft. snowfall I cleaned for them, the lady up the block told my wife that the woman I helped said _*"Oh, Tom likes to do that.*_" 

*I like to spend my gas, body, and equipment on others!?* They're just doing silly, old, affection-starved me a favor!? Hardly. I'm married 36 years; I have enough love and affection. If I needed more I'd buy a goldfish. 

I don't know why, but what she said really hit me, and it made me view things differently ever since.

They're long gone now, with pennies saved for their McMansion on a lake.



SnowGuy69 said:


> No I rarely do it anymore. A couple of reasons. One the very old lady across the street passed. I did it as she couldn't. The rest.... Here is what I noticed. I used my old snowbird. Darn thing was built and would throw anything that fit into the auger. But, when the blower broke, not one neighbor came over and said: "_Hey, you did my driveway for years. Let me chip in to fix it_." Or, if it broke, nobody came over to help me shovel. So now I purchased a new Ariens 921036 last year. I really don't want to beat the heck out of it for people that didn't care to reciprocate.


----------



## WriteNoob

Last year I bought my Hydro Pro 28. Before that, it was a shovel and a little Snow Joe electric. Our neighborhood is an old blue collar type. Small, simple homes, with tiny, deep lots, and lots of shared driveways, etc. It's about 33/66% owner/renter. As far as I can tell, all of the owners have some type of blower. The small snows, many of the renters just don't deal with. Only about half even do the sidewalks. Then we got our first big fall. I was excited to put Big Orange (we name practically everything, in this household) to the test on this 3-4 foot EOD pile, when I got home. As soon as that big engine came out, porch lights started coming on. I had two women waiting by the time I got out to the street, and had talked to eight people in the first 15 minutes. Men sent out wives. Parents sent out kids with, "My mommy wants to know if you'd please do our driveway, please."

I had learned my lesson some years earlier, when I got a shiny new mower, and was feeling generous, so I was prepared with my answer. Told all of them it was $20 for the plow pile, with an extra $10 for the rest. One of the 3 guys who asked actually tried to start an argument over this. I explained that this machine had cost almost 3 grand, and that I was coming off a ten hour shift, to all of them. Finally told the guy who wanted to argue, "Dude, you live in Wisconsin. You didn't think this was coming?" I think he'd have taken a swing, if I hadn't been twice his size. About half paid, and half didn't. Scrappy-Doo stomped off, and shoveled himself out the next day. He had himself a brand new shovel, even.

The ones that got a break were a very nice family, from the far end of the block. Had broken my leg, two years back, and after a big snowfall I'd waddled down while he was blowing out his drive, and asked if he'd help me out. He's Hmong, and spoke very broken English, but once he understood, he came right over and blew the entire drive. I tried to pay him, but he wouldn't have it. "No-no-no! Fo' frien', fo' frien." Almost got a little misty. He'd really saved my bacon. When I saw that this guys van was still parked in the street, two days after the snow, I went over and blew them out. He came out and thanked me, with a twenty in his hand. Felt good to tell him no charge, for a friend. Turns out his machine had a cracked spark plug, when we looked at it that weekend. The only one who always gets a free pass, mowing or shoveling, is a very nice elderly lady, two doors down. She makes me cookies, every now and then. She's the queen of pecan sandies. 

I learned some time ago that if you don't draw a line, at least in this neighborhood, you'll be mowing half the lawns on the block. And, you'll soon be known as the local sucker, as they laugh at how they got one over on you. To be clear, I'm not making any kind of blanket statement, here. I was a renter for most of my life. Just my experience, here on my block. It's more about my amazement at people who live in a place like western Wisconsin, and don't even have a serviceable shovel. And, that anyone would be proud of the fact that they just conned their hardworking neighbors into doing their work for them.

No snow yet, this year, for me. But, Big Orange is ready and waiting. Bring on the plow truck!


----------



## Tomatillo

_*Great machine!*_ Congrats. It's a great story, too. I love the part where you crank it up and the porch lights come on, and like corkscrewing moths to a light, they swarmed. I laughed at the part where they sent wives and kids. It's great that you told them as you did, even when scrappy came to intimidate you into it. Unbelievable. "Hey man, this is Wisconsin; you didn't see this coming?" 


Great job. Great story. Great machine.



WriteNoob said:


> Last year I bought my Hydro Pro 28.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro

I help out with the the real heavy stuff by the road. I may make a pass or two so 1 car can drive thru. Then I'm like see ya later, BYE!


----------



## Ariens hydro pro

SnowG said:


> I try to do the EOD early in the job, because that's where the salt is concentrated. I put away a machine that's had a chance to blow lots of fresh snow, and (hopefully) that leaves less salt residue sitting on the machine between uses.


Yes I do that same thing. The rest of the driveway washes out the salt and I don't see any rust at all on my blowers.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro

Just do the heavy stuff at the end of driveway. If they see you just wave and go. That's how to start a friendship.


----------



## Bigal26

I did the last two years as we recently moved into a new neighborhood and it was an excellent way to meet neighbors. We got 30 in of snow with Jonas last January which made me completely rethink the value of gratis work. I was blowing for 10+ hrs both days on the weekend and had neighbors of neighbors of neighbors volunteering me to help people 10 houses down, calling me the neighborhood FEMA crew. I really didn't appreciate being "pimped out" by acquaintances.

Our 3 children were all under 4 at the time so my wife was left by herself tp hold down the fort. I got a lot of thank you's but at a certain point you realize that your machines don't run on kind words and the time away justifiably caused conflict at home. 

This year it's just my one immediate neighbor who gave me hunting privileges to a farm he has access to and became good friends. Other than that, the old hitch hiker/trucker saying of "@$$, gas or grass, no one rides for free "applies. Although being a happily married family man the @$$ and grass would be replaced by cookies or beer these days.


----------



## kNewc

My garage faces my neighbors garage in an alley. I don't have enough space to get out of my garage without driving a few feet in front of his 3 garage doors - so I blow out his entire 3 garage door front and my 2 garage door front. I feel like I owe him at least that since he never complains that I drive on his cement "driveway". He even came out and thanked me while doing it the other day. Besides that, I don't bother going onto other peoples property. The sue happy insurance companies and tendencies of others makes it one large liability.


----------



## topher5150

Just moved into a house, that's second from the intersection, and the neighbor at the intersection shovels a path from their sidewalk to their gas meter to our gas meter


----------



## GAR

We just got hit with a big snow a few days ago, now past years I normally do 6 driveways (for free) and the sidewalks that connect but this year I am still fighting off Lyme Deseas and am really tired a lot of the time. So when the snow hit, the next morning I went out to garage and fired up "The Saw" (Nick Name for my Restored 1968 Blower) and only did my driveway.....Well no more then ten minutes after I was done and back inside my house comes one of my neighboors knocking at my door asking me if I was going to crome back out. Later that day I also got a email from another neigboor lightheartedly joking with me about doing his driveway...Funny how people become dependent on your kindness.


----------



## feh

Saw my neighbor's wife struggling to shovel a good 6" of snow from their unplowed driveway. Seems like the prior owner of the house that I moved into, their kids used to do theirs for free or something like that, so they didn't do anything for the winter. 

Anyways, regardless, I volunteered to help and helped her dig a wide path so her car can get out, and she seemed thankful for it. After she was gone, I did the rest of their driveway. There goes my good deed for the month.


----------



## New_HondaHS35

I have a neighbor who did my yard with his cyclone rake for years. Now he's sick and has a visiting nurse and no longer drives. I do his driveway so the nurse can come.
I DO NOT do his son's driveway who also lives in a trailer on the property.


----------



## New_HondaHS35

ewhenn said:


> Nope for liability reasons, no good deed goes unpunished:
> 
> [Other ] Snow Removal Liability Question - Home Improvement | DSLReports Forums
> 
> ...A coworker who also did gratis neighborhood snow removal said that he used to do that too, until he removed snow from a neighbor's driveway and a guest of that neighbor came by later that day. The guest slipped and fell, and was injured in the fall. The neighbor's guest ended up suing my coworker, claiming that he failed to properly remove the snow and ice from the driveway, causing the fall. After spending a lot of money on legal fees, he LOST the case and was found responsible, and because it wasn't on his property, his homeowner's policy would NOT pay the damages. He ended up losing a LOT of money trying to be a good, helpful neighbor....



either the neighbor of the friend or the person who sued would end up with a wooden shampoo. unacceptable.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I have three senior widowed neighbors all in their 70's, one to my left and three to my right. the one to my left lets me stow my motorcycles in her garage during the winter months so how could I charge her for snow and leaf clean up. the first neighbor on my right buys all the rock salt / ice melt. the neighbor next to her always offers a meal and help in the flower garden during the spring and summer so I can't see charging them. my neighbor across from me moved, after having a stroke he was having trouble going up and down the stairs, most of the houses including his are colonial style homes so his old home is vacant and so is the ones on either side of it. I make a pathway so the mail person can have a clear path to the next occupied home on that side of the street. i'll go help the neighbor on either side of those vacant homes if I see them out with a shovel. so I have four vacant home to make a pathway through and possibly two neighbors there plus the three neighbors, myself and another vacant home on my side of the street. if there isn't much snow one of my neighbors will shovel or broom my property and they all watch my house while I'm off on one of my motorcycle adventures during the warm weather months


----------



## WisconsinDave

LOL, Eau Claire, Menomonie or LaCrosse?


Bit east of Eau Claire here, and I've seen the same attitude from different folks, when I haul a blower in to take care of one of the uncles or the church.


----------



## The Q

I will do my neighbors driveway across the street only if she asks me
OP, why not sell your old machine to your neighbor?


----------



## Advocate

I try to help the older neighbors.


----------



## mikey517

I still remember when I was younger, leaving for work in the early morning hours during a snow storm. All day long, I would dread the ride home, then the added chore of doing the driveway. I also remember the relief I would feel when my wife would call and say "Ronnie - our neighbor - just did the driveway". I will always remember how grateful I felt, and he would never take anything. I tried to give him beer or a bottle of something, but he always refused. He has since moved, and so have I.

I'm 68, and I will automatically clear my neighbors drives (four neighbors) whenever I can. Just this past Saturday, my neighbor across the street was working, and I cleared his very long, very steep driveway. My old Toro couldn't handle it, but the new Ariens had no problems. He must have thanked me a dozen times that night. He's younger than I, but over the last 10 years, he's helped me with lot's of things.

So, what's this about older neighbors??


----------



## jshel101

My father-in-law, who is 75, still does his sidewalks and a few of the neighbours. He has a single stage and 2 stage snowblower.


----------



## cranman

The neighbor that calls the dog officer if your dog barks once or twice at feeding time NO........The neighbor that calls the police if you are target shooting on the 100 acres you own behind your house .. NO...The neighbor that has two grown children (men) living with them and making their 63 year old dad shovel the drive way so they can get to the package store or score some dope>>>NO.....I'm the old guy in the neighborhood...I'll do my own thank you and they are on their own. I've only got one neighbor worth a **** and we fight to see who can clear the others driveway first...


----------



## Tomatillo

GAR said:


> Well no more then ten minutes after I was done and back inside my house comes one of my neighbors knocking at my door asking me if I was going to come back out.



This summer, when that guy finishes mowing his lawn and goes back inside, I'd have a conversation with him. :icon_whistling:


Sorry to hear about the Lyme, Gar. I hope you can beat it.


That's fairly presumptuous of your neighbors to come knocking on your door after you went back in. Honestly, at that point you should have them knock on the door of the snow blower dealer and the gas station. While I say that, I would have probably gone back out, because I'm a sap. I would have told them, however, that my health is failing a bit and they might consider that I'm not going to be able to do other driveways soon. That might lead to the word getting around and you'll be surprised that they have bank accounts, too, to purchase and maintain their own.


----------



## Tomatillo

The Q said:


> I will do my neighbors driveway across the street only if she asks me
> OP, why not sell your old machine to your neighbor?


I put it at the end of the driveway for sale. Neighbor offered immediately. It was on principle, regarding the neighborhood, that I put it down there for sale, really. The neighbor offered to buy it, and I knew they really couldn't afford it, so I gave it to them. They're great people. 


All is now right with my world!


----------



## 762mm

I don't know about how things are in the "rust belt", but up here where I live in Canada snow removal services are $200+ a year. Most people who do not own snow blowers (for whatever reason) subscribe to these services and have their driveways cleaned by guys driving big tractors with snow blowers attached to them. As such, the idea of "free snow removal" is not an issue, as everyone is pretty much used to the fact that snow removal costs money. You either pay or do it yourself... and if you have enough money to own or rent a house, then you definitely have enough to have your snow removed (those that don't typically live in apartments or some type of social housing).

That being said, being "neighborly" is nice... provided you have neighbors worth being nice to. When I first bought my house in 2014 (small place, but with a 4 car driveway), I didn't have a snow blower and could barely afford the snow shovels at that time (due to lots of expenses for a first time home buyer). In any case, my back was really messed up that first winter because I pulled something while moving furniture to my new place and we got a pretty significant snow storm. I went outside on my driveway armed with my shovel and saw my neighbor across the street (a middle eastern guy) blowing his driveway with a gas 2 stage snowblower. I remember thinking to myself: "****, having a snowblower like that would be nice right now...". I started shoveling the 2+ feet of snow and, before I knew it, I slipped on a patch of black ice and landed right on my already injured back, the shovel flying over to the side of me. I lay there for a few seconds, then managed to gather enough strength to get back on my feet. After clearing the snow from my face and glasses, I see buddy across the street staring and laughing at me (I've never actually met or spoke to the guy in the couple of months I lived there). I muttered "co*ksucker!..." to myself and resumed shoveling after the pain somewhat passed...

Later, I got me a used Toro 826, 1977 vintage... a great machine. Well, what would you know? Another big snowfall comes, I open my garage and roll out the Toro. Buddy across the street is trying to start his snowblower and it just won't cooperate. I start mine, do my entire driveway in 10 minutes and shut my Toro off... I can see him across the street looking at me, like he wants something. With a big smirk on my face, I put the machine in neutral, roll it back into the garage and slam the door shut. Karma's a b*tch, ain't it!


----------



## Tomatillo

_*Great*_ story, 762mm! 




762mm said:


> With a big smirk on my face, I put the machine in neutral, roll it back into the garage and slam the door shut. Karma's a b*tch, ain't it!


----------



## 98234

I did at my last home, we shared a driveway...and did 4 around me, no reciprocation, but I continued to do them anyway. My shared driveway neighbor helped, but no one else.
Tried again At my new home, single driveway...and did several around me....and same last year...no reciprocation...my other neighbor who's been here longer tried to do my slack this year....and ended up with an ad's pack in his 3 stage....took him hours to remove, because they didn't bother to pick it up. They didn't even come out to help him...but they were home.
Some people do, some expect.
I have not reconciled the behavior.
If you start to do a driveway... and they can't even be bothered to come out and attempt to help if they are home...I never bother anymore.
My opinion.


----------



## lazyj60

Yes I do snow blow my neighbors driveways. I try to be a good neighbor/friend to the elderly people on my block. It was just he way I was raised by my parents. I have several very nice older people on my block. So once I do my driveway, off I go and do the neighbors driveways as well. In all I do 7 driveways, my driveway and 6 neighbors. I do not ask for money, nor will I accept any (they have tried paying me). As long as they wave and say Thank-You, it is all I need or want. Am I cold, wet, and tired when I am done, you bet, BUT the waves and thanks melt my heart so to me it is worth it. Now I am no spring chicken (or a winter chicken for that matter) will be 57 shortly. I will continue to do this for my neighbors as long as I am physically able. Who knows when I get older and can't do it anymore, one of my neighbors great grand kids will do my driveway for me. Karma is a good thing. Pay it forward.


----------



## lazyj60

Should read---- It was just THE way I was raised by my parents-----not ---It was just he way I was raised by my parents-----Sorry about typo--And this was my first post. Oh well, after all, this is a snowblower forum and not a typing forum.


----------



## seba1865

My neighbors to the left i did a couple of times. They went through some tough times having lost a second son. So i did what little i could to help out. the last few years they got a service so they're well taken care of. We share a mailbox post at the corner of our two lots. i still clear a path through the deep snow to the mailbox for them and then a path over to their house. i also make it so they can get to the mailboxes from their car by clearing all the street plowed snow with enough room for them to drive up.

Neighbor across the street only once. A few years back we had a record setting snow fall and their snowblower could not throw the snow over the piles they had stacked up against their driveway. so i used my 2 stage to eat thru and make room for their snow.

more recently;
Last week i noticed my neighbor, across the street kiddie corner, had four boxes scattered on their driveway. I asked my neighbor straight across the street if she'd heard anything from them. After a few we discovered they were out of town on Thursday and we had this weekend long snowfall starting Friday - Sunday - they were in Maryland at a wedding - and arriving late Saturday night. These neighbors are older and i thought i'd help them out.

my neighbor provided their garage door and so i took in their four packages and did their driveway, once Friday and then twice on Saturday. Did about 6" of snow removal, and in the late evening we picked up another 3-4"s.

I thought by now - it's been over a week - i would've gotten a text or anything with just a 'thanks' - nothing - 

seems like that's the last time i help out a neighbor....


----------



## Joco

Yes and no.

Wen its a big one and i am finish and i see then shoveling i will go.


I help people that help themself.

I may sound harsh but i have been burn, Let see. I use to do it,,and wen i did not once they were like wth,,,,,no way. Its like they got used to it and i o them.

So no more. 

Might sound bad....but again i help people that help themself and appreciate and dont take for grandted,,,,,,i dont want cash, But at least a tank you.

Plus one of them have kids and boyfriends etc,,no ne comes out to help all stay in playing game and i am talking in 20s here 

I remember i was 10-12 wen i was doing driveway to get monney to buy my parents xmas guift. And now kids these
Days if theres no apps they wont do anything,,,,sure there some good kids,,,,but harder to find. At least to help outside.


I trully would love a great naberhood. Everyone helping etc, Nope. Rare those around here


----------



## Chrysler 340

I used my snowthrower for 30 years clearing the neighborhood including the fire hydrant that's not on my property, wore the 7hp Tecumseh out. Shoveled the deepest show we've had in the past few years, no more. Finally invested in a Hemi Predator, Xtrac tires, kevlar belts, new paint job. All of my neighbors laughed at me while listening to Detroit Tigers games on the radio working on snowthrowers during the summertime. I'll clear the sidewalk for the kids to walk home from the school bus. I clear the drive, sidewalk, porch and use ice melt at the front & back door for a lady with stage 4 cancer then afterward walk her golden retriever. Also clear the drive, sidewalk for an elderly lady a few doors from me that moved into an assisted living complex until the house is put on the market. 

When I'm done I fire up the gas grill, brush off my machine and have a beverage while sitting in a lawn chair watching my neighbors shovel. Both of the lawn care places they hired the plow drivers won't get out of the nice warm cab of their trucks to run a snowthrower down the sidewalk. I do it for free. 

I plowed for 25 years, 10 of which were in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan. A couple of neighbors have asked to use the Toro. I explained to them I don't loan tools or equipment, it doesn't have safety features so I will not because of liability.


----------



## New_HondaHS35

Tomatillo said:


> _*Great*_ story, 762mm!


if you say so. I'm glad I don't have that outlook on life


----------



## 762mm

Man, reading all of the comments makes me wish you guys were my neighbors, lol... as I think we'd all get along just great and share the burden amongst all of us, whether it's clearing snow or any other concerns as neighbors/homeowners. The sad truth is that handymen (that would be guys like us) are an extremely rare and very much underappreciated commodity these days. The modern world is full of "beta males" who don't even know by which end to hold a screwdriver, much less how to operate a snowblower (and, surprisingly, modern women seem to be attracted to these inept idiots somehow). It seems like today everyone just wants everything served on a silver platter, preferably by ordering it via their smart phone so they don't have to move their asses to the store and get it themselves. If the sh*t ever hit the fan and the whole system collapsed, these people would die of starvation within the first few weeks...

Just turn on your TV and surf through the channels to see what kind of shows daytime television has to offer. It's all b.s. with nothing to do with DIY or helping people help themselves, just ridiculous Hollywood gossip that lowers their viewers' IQ points every day. Everything is aimed at instant gratification and the least possible effort to get it. Our modern society has created this monster and it's just getting worse. But... hear no evil, see no evil I guess. Hence why the stories from the many of you (where you clean your neighbors' snow without even so much as a thank you) are hardly surprising anymore... even though it would've been unthinkable just three or four decades ago.

Finally, in case you're wondering, I'm in my mid-30's, so hardly an older generation guy, but I definitely hold old school values to heart. Sad thing is, these values are on the severely endangered species list these days, with pussified and inept beta males filling in the portrait of a "Modern Man" in the main stream media. I can't even imagine where this will lead eventually... but it definitely ain't anything positive for our society!


Rant over...


----------



## 762mm

New_HondaHS35 said:


> if you say so. I'm glad I don't have that outlook on life


So, if I come over to your place and kick you in the nutz, will you still give me a lift to work the next day when my car breaks down?

Don't think so... eye for an eye, it's in the Bible brother! (I figure you must be a regular church attendee to turn the other cheek like that)


:smiley-greet025:


I figure there are way too many a-holes in life (like my neighbor across the street) for me to waste my time on trying to "change" them. He's already proven he won't be of any help when I need it. Case closed and nothing to do with my outlook on life. Facts speak for themselves!


----------



## New_HondaHS35

762mm said:


> So, if I come over to your place and kick you in the nutz, will you still give me a lift to work the next day when my car breaks down?
> 
> Don't think so... eye for an eye, it's in the Bible brother! (I figure you must be a regular church attendee to turn the other cheek like that)
> 
> 
> :smiley-greet025:
> 
> 
> I figure there are way too many a-holes in life (like my neighbor across the street) for me to waste my time on trying to "change" them. He's already proven he won't be of any help when I need it. Case closed.


your story didn't mention anyone "kicking you in the nuts".:emoticon-object-028


----------



## 762mm

New_HondaHS35 said:


> your story didn't mention anyone "kicking you in the nuts".:emoticon-object-028


That is true. But when you see someone fall and stay on the ground for a minute in obvious pain, you must be a real piece of sh*t to laugh at them, not to even mention not offering to help.

I wouldn't even **** on that neighbor of mine if he were on fire. Enough said.


----------



## micmccon

I have done my driveway, half the street and at the very least, my closest neighbor's eod. My neighbor always shares beer and is grateful. He is always out there shoveling and not sitting on his duff so I go help out.


----------



## 98234

micmccon said:


> I have done my driveway, half the street and at the very least, my closest neighbor's eod. My neighbor always shares beer and is grateful. He is always out there shoveling and not sitting on his duff so I go help out.


Agreed.
As long as they attempt to help...I will as well.
Otherwise...no dice.
Get out and get cold and wet like the ones doing you the favour, otherwise...shovel!
Those that try...I will help.


----------



## pearlfinish

I helped quite a few neighbors last weekend, but only the ones that I know will appreciate it...I don't need, or want gifts...just a simple thank you. Oh....and if you have your own snowblower, or if I know you're just too lazy, I won't help. I need to atleast think you need help.


----------



## JTD771

When we first moved in nine years ago I had an old single stage. Neighbor across the street would always come over with his two stage and do the end of the driveway for me and when I was out of town, the whole driveway so my wife didn't have to. Well, things have flipped. Both of us replaced our blowers but now I have the two stage. I take care of his end of driveway and if it's deep, the whole thing. He's got the code to my garage and when I'm out of town will use mine if needed and take care of my driveway. Together we both help the older lady next door and she always thanks us. I got good neighbors. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pearlfinish

JTD771 said:


> When we first moved in nine years ago I had an old single stage. Neighbor across the street would always come over with his two stage and do the end of the driveway for me and when I was out of town, the whole driveway so my wife didn't have to. Well, things have flipped. Both of us replaced our blowers but now I have the two stage. I take care of his end of driveway and if it's deep, the whole thing. He's got the code to my garage and when I'm out of town will use mine if needed and take care of my driveway. Together we both help the older lady next door and she always thanks us. I got good neighbors.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Great to hear...I also have one specific neighbor like that. Always available if he knows I can't, and vise versa


----------



## xred

I don't do anyones blowing, 
Where I live it is expected you are going to have to clear snow
welcome to Eastern canada eh.

Most have their own blower and one or two hire some guy in a kabota with a blade.
Blades are almost useless in a subdivision no place to put the snow and 
we normally get a lot.
Well its snowing again hopefully we get another 6 inches so I can
fire up El Toro and use it again


----------



## Tomatillo

New_HondaHS35 said:


> if you say so. I'm glad I don't have that outlook on life


 
Well, maybe not, but passive aggressive is a close second. :sarcasm:
The guy is entitled to his opinion, and I enjoyed his story.

If someone laughs at me while I'm lying on the ground in pain, I probably won't be clearing his driveway of snow. Just sayin'....

If asked, I believe most reasonable people would agree.


----------



## Sid

When Ilived in Queens, I did one or two sidewalks and driveways, one year I did the whole block, to get to an older ladies sidewalk, and walkway. there were about ten or twelve houses on the block.


----------



## The Q

I imagine they think likewise!


----------



## db9938

I might help with the EOD, and the actual driveways of the neighbors that I talk to. But if anyone is having any sort of family crisis, I jump in, no matter the season. It's just the right thing to do.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4

I have been thinking about this for a while.....the culture sure has changed and there are cultural differences from region to region.
Where i live now people take care of them selves and seem pretty independent with a few exceptions.
I have had a few older folks approach me and offer to pay me for help when it gets deep. They have the means and they feel it is fair to compensate me for my time. I find that reasonable, fair and refreshing..

There is a woman in her 90's across the street and several of us just pitch in and do it for her. We share the work.
I would not just do it for somebody I did not know without their consent. Some don't want the help. You need to respect boundaries.


----------



## Eric

I would but everyone around here either has a snowblower or truck with a plow.


----------



## matto

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> I would not just do it for somebody I did not know without their consent. Some don't want the help. You need to respect boundaries.


This. If I came home and found out someone I didn't know went on my property operating power equipment on my driveway without talking to me first I would not be pleased. 

Helping people is nice. Assuming you know what they want and doing things to their property without their permission is not.


----------



## danmp

When we bought our home 4 years ago, the seller give us his old snowblower with it. I use it the first winter, but for the second it wasn't powerfull enough for my needs. The bucket was cracked and could broke anytime. The front neightbor didn't had a snowblower and was shoveling every time , and they have 2 young kids ( In a city where we got around 300-600 cm per year) Since my blower had low value I decided to give him my snowblower. He was very happy. He got it 1 year and a half before it failed.

But since that time, when we are outside for few days or if I'm outside and my wife is alone at home, he always blow our driveway. I do the same for them.

His 2 year huskvarna failed last week so they will not have no snowblower for the holidays , and they expect a 12 " of heavy snow tonight and freezing rain. I will do his driveway for sure, it will not take more than 15 minute to do and I'm sure they will be very happy to not shovel it.

Neighborhood is not like before those days ( and I'm only 29 ), people are afraid to talk to each other and are self centered, even more in big city ( where I live). It a good feeling to know you can count on your neighrbor when you are in trouble.


----------



## fIXaNYTHING

If the neighbors are also FRIENDS then I certainly do help them. If they are "just" neighbors then they can fend for themselves (with a few exceptions). In the end, you have to decide if the added wear and tear, maintenance and running costs are offset by your good hearted nature. Physically I'm in much the same shape as you are. The more I hurt the less I help. My neighbors that are also FRIENDS always help me when I need it and I help them when they need it. Everyone has limits and maybe you should take a hard look at yours? 
-Barrett in Tooele, UT


----------



## jeb

Good experiences here. As a 31 year old that just bought a new house it's good to form my opinion on reading all the experiences here. I think I might do the EODs of my immediate neighbors but leave it at that.


----------



## Bob Cat

My neighbour is a very elderly lady who lives alone , and if I didn't do it ,I feel pretty bad about myself.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Did my sorta elderly neighbours driveway twice while he was gone for Xmas yesterday and today. After I did mine. 
He was pretty **** happy when he got home. 15+cm yesterday and 30cm or so in spots today. 
3 solid hours of blowin!!
Guess I'll do my first oil change tomorrow. 









Sent from my shed!


----------



## Tomatillo

Great pics! I'm jealous. The snow-covered evergreens are picturesque, and the snow to clear is only a distant possibility here. Like you, I have a new machine, but unlike you I don't have the opportunity to use it!


Nice neighborly work!


I'm laughing because now that I have the new blower I haven't used, you watch -- on the day we get enough here to pull out the blower, on the one occasion for my neighbor to come out and clean mine, it will be on that first opportunity for me to use the new machine!


That's ok, too. I'd get inside where it's warm and buy that man some pork chop in a can (beer) or other spirited beverage as thanks for a job well done.


Do you think 3 hours should require the initial oil change? I guess if you really want to take care of it, why not.




SAVAGE420 said:


> Did my sorta elderly neighbours driveway twice while he was gone for Xmas yesterday and today. After I did mine.
> He was pretty **** happy when he got home. 15+cm yesterday and 30cm or so in spots today.
> 3 solid hours of blowin!!
> Guess I'll do my first oil change tomorrow.


----------



## Tomatillo

Congrats on new house, Jeb.




jeb said:


> Good experiences here. As a 31 year old that just bought a new house it's good to form my opinion on reading all the experiences here. I think I might do the EODs of my immediate neighbors but leave it at that.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Tomatillo said:


> Great pics! I'm jealous. The snow-covered evergreens are picturesque, and the snow to clear is only a distant possibility here. Like you, I have a new machine, but unlike you I don't have the opportunity to use it!
> 
> Do you think 3 hours should require the initial oil change? I guess if you really want to take care of it, why not.


You have no snow yet where you are? 

Well ive put I figure 6hr on it so far this season. They say after the first 5hrs to change out the stock oil I'm pretty sure it says in the manual. 


Sent from my shed!


----------



## Tomatillo

Nary a flurry here! I told my better half my purchase of a new blower ensured no snow here this winter! Nah, we'll get some I'm sure.


Great on the oil change. I'll follow your lead and swap the stuff out of there after about the same time. Glad you reminded me -- I have to get some dino oil. I have synthetic in the garage and OEM said dino for first couple of changes.




SAVAGE420 said:


> You have no snow yet where you are?
> 
> Well ive put I figure 6hr on it so far this season. They say after the first 5hrs to change out the stock oil I'm pretty sure it says in the manual.
> 
> 
> Sent from my shed!


----------



## SAVAGE420

Tomatillo said:


> Nary a flurry here! I told my better half my purchase of a new blower insured no snow here this winter! Nah, we'll get some I'm sure.
> 
> 
> Great on the oil change. I'll follow your lead and swap the stuff out of there after about the same time. Glad you reminded me -- I have to get some dino oil. I have synthetic in the garage and OEM said dino for first couple of changes.


Which machine do you have? 

Sent from my shed!


----------



## Tomatillo

Honda HSS1332ATD.




SAVAGE420 said:


> Which machine do you have?
> 
> Sent from my shed!


----------



## SAVAGE420

Tomatillo said:


> Honda HSS1332ATD.


Zero hours? Probably dieing to use it I bet. 
Head over to the local hockey arena and wait for the Zamboni to come off the ice and dump the big pile of snow in the parking lot ... And blow away to your hearts content lol

Sent from my shed!


----------



## Tomatillo

Ha! Don't give me any ideas -- I just might do it! Definitely would make the 6 o'clock news ....




SAVAGE420 said:


> Zero hours? Probably dieing to use it I bet.
> Head over to the local hockey arena and wait for the Zamboni to come off the ice and dump the big pile of snow in the parking lot ... And blow away to your hearts content lol
> 
> Sent from my shed!


----------



## unvjustintime

Video or it didn't happen!


----------



## Mt.Hood

I discovered when I arrived home from work my neighbor had plowed our driveway. I have not had much interaction with this particular person since they moved in.
My wife is making them some of her perfected cinnamon roles and we will deliver them as a thank you. Helping out those around you is a great thing!


----------



## longislandcamper22

I haven't had a chance to digest this entire thread, I'm only 1/2 way through but something popped up into my mind.

Let's say it's the summer and I'm out mowing my lawn with the new Honda mower I purchased last spring. I look over and I see my neighbor mowing his lawn with this.











Why should I feel it necessary to go and offer my mowing services for them because they didn't buy the proper equipment? I spent a lot of money on my Honda mower to take care of my lawn. I bought my snowblower to take care of my driveway and then my parents driveway a few miles away. I didn't spend all that money to work for my neighbors.

Sure, I'll make an exception if there's an older couple or someone who's injured or something along those lines but for the average able bodies person who decided to make other purchases, you're on your own.


----------



## Tomatillo

It's an unusual phenomenon! I wondered the same. I believe the answer is that people are expected to have adequate lawnmowers to mow their acre of grass.


But let's say you see that after a second week of growth (compare 12 inches of snow) the mom is out there with her push mower (compare shovel) while you're sitting on your 22 HP zero-turn (compare awesome Ariens, Honda, et al.).


At some point, you're probably going to step in. Call it human nature.


It irritates, at times, when it's the capable guy who just wants to squeeze a buck, but then you see him leaning on his shovel and you don't want to lose him to a heart attack. He's been a good neighbor, albeit a tightwad. He beats the boom-box kid who might move in if he has a coronary. So, for reasons selfish or not, you end up doing it.


Trying to resist this year! There've been some excellent posts here, including yours.




longislandcamper22 said:


> I haven't had a chance to digest this entire thread, I'm only 1/2 way through but something popped up into my mind.
> 
> Let's say it's the summer and I'm out mowing my lawn with the new Honda mower I purchased last spring. I look over and I see my neighbor mowing his lawn with this.
> 
> Why should I feel it necessary to go and offer my mowing services for them because they didn't buy the proper equipment? I spent a lot of money on my Honda mower to take care of my lawn. I bought my snowblower to take care of my driveway and then my parents driveway a few miles away. I didn't spend all that money to work for my neighbors.
> 
> Sure, I'll make an exception if there's an older couple or someone who's injured or something along those lines but for the average able bodies person who decided to make other purchases, you're on your own.


----------



## georgewny

Yeah I do my immediate neighbors, and help others as well...
I live on a really long block, and there are many neighbors that also have blowers too. After a snow storm, the block is kinda inundated with all sorts of machines from electric snow shovels to some really large beasts of machines too.

On the flip side when we go on vacation, those same neighbors take care of my home and even our pets.

All my friends/neighbors seem to know my affinity for Beer...
So usually after I am done clearing all my neighbors homes, all of a a sudden
many cases of beer mysteriously appear on my front porch!
Is life great or what?


----------



## THE Wolfman

First off, thank you to everyone who has shared their stories and opinions. I enjoyed reading them.


When I was young, our family moved to the house where my father still lives today. During our first winter there, my dad decided to help our neighbours by clearing their driveway with our old snowblower. A week or so later our neighbours bought a snowblower themselves, and returned the favor by clearing our driveway while my father was at work. When I got a little older, I took over the mowing and snow removal duties (including maintenance of hardware) formerly done by my father. So, for years we would clear each others driveways in the winter, and on rare occasions we would both be working on the same driveway to get it done faster.

I also used to shovel walkways for the elderly. I don't think I ever got home without first having half a dozen cups of hot chocolate and enough baked goods to fill a young teen to nearly bursting.

Decades later, and I live in another province. I still do the major maintenance and tune-ups on my father's snowblower and lawn tractor/plow so that he can clear the driveway(s) if he feels like it, but a new generation of neighbours help him out whenever he isn't up to it. He truly has great neighbours.

As for me, I spent the last few years being 'eco-friendly' by clearing my driveway by hand with a snow scoop. All of my neighbours except one (a petite lady nearing retirement) have snowblowers, and not one of them has ever offered to help out with any snow removal. Unfortunately I'm not getting any younger, so I bought a new snowblower this year. The only neighbour I will be helping out is the lady who doesn't have a snowblower, and only when her son (who just bought a snowblower as well) cannot get over to clear her driveway before I finish my own. Today her son arrived just before I finished my driveway (3ft + drifts), so we parked her car at the entry to my driveway (my driveway has a 3 car wide entrance) while he cleared her narrow driveway, and I finished clearing mine. Both of them thanked me.

Some times it is nice to have a favor returned, and other times it is nice to be paid even if the payment isn't cash. Sometimes it is more than enough to just be shown a word of appreciation.

It's never nice to be taken advantage of.


----------



## Tomatillo

Welcome to the forum, Wolfman!

I enjoyed reading your post, as well, as I imagined your days as a kid with your dad -- learning repairs and neighborly respect and courtesy.

I can imagine you and your father enjoying the neighborly teamwork to get things done. There's something about a snowstorm that seems to make us feel closer somehow. After all, my neighbors and I are all in the same jam at the time, isolated and with tons of snow to remove, as everything is covered in a pristine blanket of white, which seems sort of peaceful.

There's something about us, though, that I've experienced now that I'm older, too, and that is a feeling one gets when no one with a snow blower offers to help, when ours is broken and they see us shoveling. Also, snow blowers have become as commonplace as lawnmowers now and most neighbors should afford one, especially after seeing them experience years of heavy storms well enough to know to be prepared.

In a neighborhood where you've noticed these things, or in one where you find someone keeps driving by flicking cigarette butts in your driveway or throwing wrappers out the window, you might start to sour a bit on the idea of walking up the road to clear snow for others.

Oddly, maybe it's precisely this type of neighborhood that needs old stalwarts like us, to keep offering, so that this new generation will have an example. It comes at a price, though -- a toll on the old body and the expense at the shop with additional hours and wear on the equipment. For me, the jury is still out on whether to be that example. I have been so far, but this year I'm sort of scratching my head and givin' it a think.

Funny, the Good Lord sees my situation and also that I've purchased a new blower, so having raised this topic here on these forums, I haven't had an inch of snow to remove! Ha! I believe God has a sense of humor.

Again, welcome to the forum, and thanks for the good post.


----------



## jtw1979

I wont be blowing any of my neighbors driveways. Back when I was shoveling none of the ones with blowers ever offered to help or did mine. When their blower craps out now I will be the one blowing snow 40ft while they struggle to shovel that heavy ice packed crap at the end of their driveway with a good old shovel. ?


----------



## Spectrum

A neighbor added a driveway that hits the street directly adjacent to mine. The latest owner got a tractor and seems to enjoy using it. He frequently knocks out my EOD before I get home. When I can I reciprocate.


----------



## RedOctobyr

I've helped my next door neighbor a few times in previous storms. Often he has it shoveled before I go out. 

This last storm gave us a whole bunch of snow that was brutal to shovel. I helped a few neighbors who were outside, so I could ask them if it was ok to help. I did get to meet one person that I'd never talked to before, which was good. 

I don't feel as comfortable clearing if I can't talk to the person, in part because there's no ability to ask if there are any obstructions hiding under the snow. And because people have mentioned here that sometimes neighbors have gotten mad when they've cleared without asking. 

I did do the EOD for one neighbor who wasn't outside, but it was in the street, not on their property (they'd shoveled the driveway). And it was late, so it was going to freeze solid overnight if I didn't get it out of their way.


----------



## drmerdp

I cleared two of my neighbors driveways this past storm "stella!".

My next door neighbor is out on a business trip so I stepped in even though i've seen his wife snow blow before. 

Next my new neighbors accross the street. I saw this guy come out with a shovel through my front window after just wrapping up. A few minutes later he was still only armed with a shovel. 

So I went out, introduced myself, and offered to help. He was very grateful, and i'm glad we were able to break the ice. (pun intended)


----------



## snowflitesly

ever since both my next door neighbors and I all have snow blowers we all chip in and help other neighbors when we get hit by a big snowfall. Although the neighbor to my right has a ATV with a plow and does both of my front neighbors which they have a contract with. But its open season for the rest of the block!!! We sometimes surprise each other and one of us is already plowing/blowing someone else's driveway.

We are a tight knit old school community. We help each other year round, unity is strength.


----------



## classiccat

This was on my front porch this afternoon.



A modest investment goes a long way ...at least while I'm her neighbor!


----------



## Dauntae

Those look good.... OK gotta get a piece of the cake my girl gave me yesterday.


----------



## Blosumsno

RedOctobyr said:


> ...I don't feel as comfortable clearing if I can't talk to the person, in part because there's no ability to ask if there are any obstructions hiding under the snow. And because people have mentioned here that sometimes neighbors have gotten mad when they've cleared without asking.
> 
> I did do the EOD for one neighbor who wasn't outside, but it was in the street, not on their property (they'd shoveled the driveway). And it was late, so it was going to freeze solid overnight if I didn't get it out of their way.




Same here, we live in a borough with public sidewalks throughout the neighborhood so I've done the sidewalk to the end of my next door neighbor's property at which point the walk becomes part of a town playground so I stop there (let my tax dollars and the town's Arienses take care of that! lol) and I did their EOD, but am not comfortable as RedOctobyr stated with the driveway or walkway to the door partly because of unknown debris but also chucking a chunk of ice thru a window or just that maybe they don't want all that snow in their yard. I blow the sidewalk snow onto the plow bank along the curb.


Now my machine is 13 years old and haven't had a problem but it was expensive ($850 for a 22" 2-stage, but got $250 for a Yard Machines trade so paid $600 before tax) and I'm more apt to put less time on it to preserve it.


----------



## RedOctobyr

classiccat, that's pretty cool. It's a nice gesture on her part. 



Blosumsno said:


> Now my machine is 13 years old and haven't had a problem but it was expensive ($850 for a 22" 2-stage, but got $250 for a Yard Machines trade so paid $600 before tax) and I'm more apt to put less time on it to preserve it.


Yeah, this can be a consideration. My machine is 17 years young. I don't really worry about the extra runtime on the machine. 

But I do consider what happens if it has a failure while I'm cleaning someone else's property. If I haven't done my house yet, then that means I have to go shovel MY driveway. And not wanting to do that is why I bought the blower in the first place  

So my preference is try to finish my stuff first, then help someone else, if possible.


----------



## SHVLHEAD

I swore that this year i wasnt going to do one of my neighbor's drive...she has never acknowledged me in any way for doing it in the past, so I figured she could fend for herself...let her deadbeat sons come over and bust their humps for their mother. I dont want money; however, I would like some sort of thank you (food is always appreciated). It doesnt even need to be the same day, you could say thanks in the spring or summer and i would be fine with it. But...I always end up doing it because i was raised to help out others who need it, and i am always thankful for those who help out my mother when i am unable. I havent really thought about the wear and tear on my SB because its something that i like to do, but I'm rethinking things. Would my neighbor pitch in to help pay for a busted trans or worm gear sustained while doing her drive?...


----------



## RedOctobyr

That kind of stuff is why I'm more comfortable helping with EOD, vs the driveway itself. Less chance (hopefully) of something hiding under the snow if it's EOD. 

And it's also why I prefer to finish my driveway first. That way, if I do break a belt while being nice and helping someone, I really just need to fix it before the next storm.

A neighbor's husband was traveling one time, and she asked if I'd help blow part of their driveway. I said sure, but used my machine. I wasn't comfortable with the idea of using theirs. What if something just randomly failed while I was using it? Now I broke their machine, whose history I don't know. I'd rather use my own, which I've gone through, and am familiar with.


----------



## Lottstodo

I no longer do neighbors as for years did so no charge. the only thing I would tell them is that in the fall do a pick up of debris and sticks etc. That was a few years ago and then I get a call in 1st week of Nov, 2 yrs ago telling me that I need to get over there and pick up the sticks myself , and if not deal with them.

So for the last 2 years have not done it even when they called and said I forgot to do their drive. When I told them that I was no longer doing it because of yard debris not being picked up, I was asked well then can we just barrow your snowblower!!!!


----------



## tabora

I used to do 3-4 driveways each storm... Now all my neighbors have blowers or plows or a service on contract. I still do it if it snows when they're away, though.


----------



## vmaxed

*In an emergency I'll help my neighbors out.*ccasion14:


----------



## broo

I did it out of kindness of heart until earlier this season.

Since they yelled at our kids because they were having some fun in the snow and were a bit noisy, they suddenly have to shovel a lot more.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22

My neighbors either have their driveway plowed or have their own snowblowers.
I have done my neighbor's walkways a couple of times....without being asked.
Depends on the season as well.....still a small snow cover. Although February has made up for the rest of the year but not much

2015 I was helping clear mailboxes and walkways...!!!


----------



## SimplicitySolid22

Has anyone noticed that so many more people have snowblowers now than they use to?????
When I was a kid Just a couple of neighbors had snowblowers and now it seems like a lot more have them???


Do you all feel the same??? Especially 2 Stage...


----------



## WVguy

Lottstodo said:


> So for the last 2 years have not done it even when they called and said I forgot to do their drive. When I told them that I was no longer doing it because of yard debris not being picked up, I was asked well then can we just barrow your snowblower!!!!


Wow, what a sense of entitlement! No way would I ever extend myself the slightest to help out people like that.

He's since moved, but a next door neighbor was about 20 or 25 years older than me and I'd always do his driveway, I was 52 when we moved here. A week or two later he would insist on taking me and my wife out to lunch somewhere since I refused to take any money from him. He was a nice guy, used to design satellite navigation systems so certainly no dummy, but Alzheimer's disease got him, that was very sad to see.

The folks who bought that house are nice people but they have two young sons capable of shoveling so I don't see the need to volunteer. And they certainly have the money (or credit, since they spend a lot) to buy a snowblower.



SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Has anyone noticed that so many more people have snowblowers now than they use to?????
> When I was a kid Just a couple of neighbors had snowblowers and now it seems like a lot more have them???
> 
> Do you all feel the same??? Especially 2 Stage...


Not really, I was in my 20's I think before I even knew that such a thing as a snowblower (for residential use, not commercial) even existed. Certainly no one in my social group had one. I grew up about eight miles from the border of Washington, D.C., not exactly the snow capital of the country but we did get decent snowfalls occasionally.

I was 42 before I bought my first snowblower, thought I was in heaven! Wow, all I have to do is steer it and the snow goes away!


----------



## toofastforyou

GAR said:


> I can tell you this, letting another man use one of my machines would be like lending my wife out...Not going to happen.....LOL


No!…It's the other way around!… He can have the wife but NOT my snowblower! 

Claude.


----------



## SnowH8ter

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Has anyone noticed that so many more people have snowblowers now than they use to?????



A couple or three in my neighborhood - mostly two stage machines. The more popular option as of late and machine de jour in this neck of the woods has been leaf blowers. Hideously annoying contraptions, especially when it's really cold out, but... whatever floats yer boat! There is, however, a major exception to my live and let live attitude re leaf blowers. The modus operandi for this leaf (snow) blowing fraternity appears to be consistent. Where once upon a time I would relocate the snow in my driveway onto my adjacent property, I now have a supercharged leaf blower and that, apparently, entitles me to blow the snow in my driveway onto the street. There are no snow plows rolling through this neighborhood. Accumulated snow is sort of packed down by vehicular traffic and upon reaching a certain depth, the city sends in the graders to chew it up and dispense it into a steady stream of trucks. Meanwhile, and until the city gets off its collective butt, residents are left with little option but to navigate and spin through the accumulated white junk. This is made especially challenging by the oh-so considerate leaf blower fans that can literally make a nearly impassable roadway, all but impassable. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## bumper

I ten, or about half, of the driveways in our community, then go across a main road and do a few more for elderly ladies. Don't accept money, sometimes get goodies and the occasional bottle of red wine. Most of them are good size driveways. Takes 2 hours or a bit more, depending on snow. 

I'm cheating though, 64" blower and an air conditioned cab


----------



## guybb3

I do the one across the street ( a widow who's husband was the best guy in the world) and my neighbor that always helps me out when we are on vacation. We all pitch in together, even the widow tells us to use her Ariens if we need to.


----------



## tadawson

We shared a blower with our neighbor for years (Dad and the neighbor co-owned it) so whoever went out first tended to do them both. I also did the old lady across the street, as well as a few others when it was really bad . . . just my thing. Today, the blower is just mine, but I still help out the other folks when needed . . . the neighbors were great to us (and really helped my elderly folks) so I cannot do it enough times in thanks . . .


----------



## SHVLHEAD

LOTSTODO:

I no longer do neighbors as for years did so no charge. the only thing I would tell them is that in the fall do a pick up of debris and sticks etc. That was a few years ago and then I get a call in 1st week of Nov, 2 yrs ago telling me that I need to get over there and pick up the sticks myself , and if not deal with them.

So for the last 2 years have not done it even when they called and said I forgot to do their drive. When I told them that I was no longer doing it because of yard debris not being picked up, I was asked well then can we just barrow your snowblower!!!!



YCMTSU...people never cease to amaze me...SMH


----------



## dooitorbust

I usually do my driveway, and the sidewalk. Usually for 3 houses on either side of mine. Not because I care about the sidewalk, but because I like using my machine haha. If we get a good dump, there are a couple of neighbors that I’ll help out, but it’s usually because they’re out of town. It’s much easier when there isn’t a vehicle in the way.


----------



## Thekidmechanic05

I have a 96 year old neighbor who usually shovels his driveway so I roll the old ariens 10000 series to to driveway and clear it for him.


----------



## crazzywolfie

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Has anyone noticed that so many more people have snowblowers now than they use to?????
> When I was a kid Just a couple of neighbors had snowblowers and now it seems like a lot more have them???


100% agree with you. way more snowblowers on my street than there was years ago. years ago the big skoop bucket shovels use to be the greatest for shoveling and moving snow. my mom still mentions wishing she had one since she seems to be completely against using a snowblower for some reason. i remember our big skoop shovel making it around the neighborhood and maybe doing 3-4 driveways/snow storm sometimes. now it feels like the buy and sell groups and kijiji and craigs list are just flooded with snowblowers. heck i have picked up my share of free or super cheap machines over the last couple years. they are so disposable now that almost everyone has one and a lot of people can be pretty picky about how they look instead of the more important thing like how well they function.

the amount of driveways i do depend on how i feel. i usually do mine and the connecting neighbors driveway and work my way around the neighborhood if i feel up to it.


----------



## grantd

Most of my neighbors have blowers and are also in their mid 30's so it's a non issue. We have become friends with the neighbors across the street and down a couple so this week I'm clearing their driveway for them while they're on vacation without their asking. The neighbor across the street I'll get the end of driveway if the plow came by after he cleared his driveway and I happen to be clearing in the morning. Annoying to get the blower out just for that and I've already got mine out and am 20 feet away.

The one I was conflicted about is the house between the two I mentioned earlier. The sweet old couple sold the house (She sadly passed and he went to an assisted living) over the summer and it's still vacant. I've seen the owner pop in at different times often with several vehicles and at least a half dozen teenage kids) Dad has a mercedes SUV. Since I have no idea if they plan to live there or flip it or what I've mostly just ignored the house. I did on two occasions cut them a single path up the driveway so they could at least walk from the road to the house without being in 2 to 3 feet of snow.


----------



## 88-tek

Besides doing my own 2 car wide driveway and sidewalk, I clear out 2 neighbors with fairly large driveways. I am "compensated" fairly for cleaning these properties on a regular basis, so no issues there. :wink: 

Beyond that, I will sometimes help a close neighbor with their EOD, depending on how bad a particular storm is. (They have a blower, but they are on the road a lot.) So I try to give them a hand when I can. 

Me and 'ol Tekkie have our hands full. :snow48:


----------



## Homesteader

I often help my elderly neighbors during large snow events, when their children don't snow up in a timely manner - mostly because I want an excuse to keep using one of my machines. If I don't have time before work I help out when I get home. I'll touch up my own property then help them out a little. 

Most of us regulars here probably want an excuse to use our machines IMHO.


----------



## grantd

Homesteader said:


> Most of us regulars here probably want an excuse to use our machines IMHO.


There is certainly some of that. I don't think I'd be as kind if I had to do it with a shovel. A lot of winters around here the blower may only come out 5 to 10 times so doing a bit more than my driveway helps me to justify the $1000 machine that sits for 355 days a year.


Anyone else clean up the street to help the snowplows find the curb again?


----------



## crazzywolfie

last year we had a crazy snow/ice store and i ended up driving my snowblower nearly all the way up the street to clear a driveway for a older lady who was struggling to get her driveway clear even tho she made a pretty good dent. someone on facebook posted trying to get her some help and i just happen to be close enough enough to do it without it really being out of the way. didn't take any money on that job since i know she has lived there for 20+ years and she always seemed like a good person. i do think i might have met the person who posted on facebook. i think it might have been the person accross the road who hired me to clear her driveway also and paid me better than what i quoted for it. definitely feels good to do do good deeds like that occasionally. if i didn't have to pay for fuel or wear and tear i would probably do more jobs like that but got to pay the bills but at least i am usually pretty reasonably priced when i do work for people. i know sometimes some people eve tip me because they feel i work to cheap. i will never be rich but i will get by and feel good about it.


----------



## Tomatillo

Tell them that would be like asking to borrow your wife. The answer is _*NO!*_

Can we borrow your snowblower.... Yeah, right. Then when they chop their fingers off because they didn't know how to use it, or when they suck up a ton of gravel and degrade the machine, or give it back to you with broken shear pins because they forgot about frozen newspapers and toys ....?

Ten dollars says from there they go to their neighbor's house and pass it around.

I'd say keep an extra machine for that purpose, if you really love your fellow man, but there's liability. It makes good sense not to lend this type of equipment -- for their sake and your own.



SHVLHEAD said:


> LOTSTODO:
> 
> I no longer do neighbors as for years did so no charge. the only thing I would tell them is that in the fall do a pick up of debris and sticks etc. That was a few years ago and then I get a call in 1st week of Nov, 2 yrs ago telling me that I need to get over there and pick up the sticks myself , and if not deal with them.
> 
> So for the last 2 years have not done it even when they called and said I forgot to do their drive. When I told them that I was no longer doing it because of yard debris not being picked up, I was asked well then can we just barrow your snowblower!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> YCMTSU...people never cease to amaze me...SMH


----------



## strtch5881

I like helping people out too, but within reason. I help the elderly and they always show appreciation. I help others that I know help others when needed. I help the people that help the church, Lions club, volunteer ems and firefighters, members of the VFW or just the ones who will help someone who needs help. My wife uses her talents to help them too. She is a wiz as a quilter and crafter, making valor and comfort quilts, to making prayer squares and repairing their clothes. My talents are fixing their equipment or blowing snow and mowing lawns. 
I will NOT help out someone, who will watch someone else struggle, or has teenage kids that won't get off their ass, or someone who expects you to do it because you helped them out once.
If they lean on their shovel, year after year, watching you blow snow, then maybe they should learn a little common sense and buy their own equipment.
Have some ethics. I will help someone once, if they don't pay it forward, that's the end.
I hope this helps, those that need it, to be a little less conflicted.


----------



## RC20

No one borrows my Snowblower! (for reasons as stated). Only one asked he he got flamed. 

But I do my neighbor driveway if she has not shoveled it first (she is young hard working lady). If she does it before I get to it then I blow the edges back so she can shovel more there.


Been doing that in two locations for a lot of years. Help out those that need it, I have gotten all sorts of help from neighbors in other areas. We have a good neighborhood and it helps keep it that way. 

I sure will not ask for nor take money for it.


----------



## Cutter

I have happily cleaned neighbours driveways for many years, and neither asked nor taken a schilling for it, but I have found that once people know you like to help, well, the advantage taking begins. And when that happens, it totally reduces the amount of "happy" I would get from doing it. Even in the smallest of winter snows, they would come out and shovel/sweep around their garage door, so I could get the blower in easier, and then go sit in the house, never a thank you, which is all I really wanted. I have a couple neighbours who would come over with a box of chocolates, a bag of apples from their tree, or baked goodies, and for those I still continue. I caught one neighbour laughing at me to another neighbour for "racing" over to do his driveway.....never did his again after that. I love to help, but I do it for the good feeling it gives me.:smile2:


----------



## ou2mame

My neighbor next door has a gravel driveway and a pickup and she doesn't shovel so I don't bother attempting to help her out. Across the street though, they have a crappy single stage that barely starts and I feel bad because the husband seems kind of lazy and he makes his wife go out there with the blower that doesn't even work.. The paddles must be completely worn out cause I see her struggling sometimes trying to push it through the snow while it barely blows it out of the way. I'll go over there and do the end of their driveway if we happen to be out at the same time clearing the snow, otherwise I figure its fuel for her future divorce.


----------



## RC20

I would suggest just doing it for her.
I once did the dishes while the family was gone (Church) when visiting a friend, it made a huge difference to her and she used it to beat him about the head and shoulders. 

At worst it helps her out and a lazy spouse is an awful thing regardless.


----------



## johnwick

strtch5881 said:


> If they lean on their shovel, year after year, watching you blow snow, then maybe they should learn a little common sense and buy their own equipment.



I’m the guy who leaned on his shovel panting for years while I watched the neighbor blow his drive off. He also had a knack for coming out when I was about 80% done. Never once did he offer to help, but I never asked. I’m not that type. Nevertheless, his tough love led me to buy me a nice Ariens this year. It sounds like it’ll be put to good use this coming weekend!


----------



## orangputeh

Cutter said:


> I have happily cleaned neighbours driveways for many years, and neither asked nor taken a schilling for it, but I have found that once people know you like to help, well, the advantage taking begins. And when that happens, it totally reduces the amount of "happy" I would get from doing it. Even in the smallest of winter snows, they would come out and shovel/sweep around their garage door, so I could get the blower in easier, and then go sit in the house, never a thank you, which is all I really wanted. I have a couple neighbours who would come over with a box of chocolates, a bag of apples from their tree, or baked goodies, and for those I still continue. I caught one neighbour laughing at me to another neighbour for "racing" over to do his driveway.....never did his again after that. I love to help, but I do it for the good feeling it gives me.:smile2:


It's funny how people are. i have helped many many people repair their snowblowers. the ones i do for free are the ones that keep coming back time after time for the littlest things. after awhile I have to be kinda rude and tell them I am too busy. I was just trying to be nice and it seems like it always backfires .

the ones that pay me never do this.


----------



## TooTall999

My next door neighbor plows his driveway,


----------



## crazzywolfie

i use to help other people clear their driveway even before i owned a snowblower. use to shovel so i could see the curb. the snowblower just makes things get done a lot quicker. i did have one neighbor who would occasionally do the end of the driveway. he still occasionally helps out people without blowers but the number is slowly shrinking since more people seem to be getting snowblowers. i do go over and do his driveway occasionally if he isn't home. funny enough tho his next door neighbor who just moved in this summer has been doing his driveway if the driveway hasn't been cleared by the time he is done his own. considering the guy just moved in definitely shows pretty good guy trying to do his and others especially when his machine started the year off not running the greatest even tho some of it was operator error. he was trying to run it with full choke and it was painful to try watch him struggle to keep the machine moving snow so i had to go over and see what was up lol.


----------



## Brent Holm

When I moved into the neighborhood 4 years ago I was the guy struggling with his driveway. I have friends in the snow removal biz so I paid to have the drive plowed a few times each of those first couple of years. Our neighborhood is pretty spread out, 2-5 acre wooded lots no paved drives to speak of. Lots of people not from snow country like to line these long gravel drives with basketball sized native rocks. Most everybody has their own program, some shovel impressive amounts of snow, some have blowers and some call me since I have geared up. My snowblower goes in the truck at the house, I have 6 accounts on the hill in my neighborhood but down to town first to do my three commercials before daylight. All three have blower work and parking lots to plow. Then usually up the mtn to Ouray since it generally get more snow. I do several air bnb properties to ensure the tourist can get out for the day, other misc driveways and sidewalks and back up on the hill to finish up and wait for the "emergency" I didn't line up a plow guy calls to trickle in. So last storm I did 20 "neighbors" but almost all for money. My main job is Real Estate sales and when you list with me the snow removal is frree during the listing period. It has proven to be a great way to meet people in a helpful capacity while getting to play in the snow!


----------



## strtch5881

johnwick said:


> I’m the guy who leaned on his shovel panting for years while I watched the neighbor blow his drive off. He also had a knack for coming out when I was about 80% done. Never once did he offer to help, but I never asked. I’m not that type. Nevertheless, his tough love led me to buy me a nice Ariens this year. It sounds like it’ll be put to good use this coming weekend!


 Awesome. That's the way it's supposed to be. Work your way up, and then it's appreciated. 
One time I was working overtime when we had a big snow. I called my 15 year old son to blow the driveway with the 10/30. Wow, it was like pulling teeth. I should have told him to pick whatever shovel he wants to use, like when I was growing up. First job, shovel a path to the outhouse. I guess I spoiled him.


----------



## Huntergreen

strtch5881 said:


> Awesome. That's the way it's supposed to be. Work your way up, and then it's appreciated.
> One time I was working overtime when we had a big snow. I called my 15 year old son to blow the driveway with the 10/30. Wow, it was like pulling teeth. I should have told him to pick whatever shovel he wants to use, like when I was growing up. First job, shovel a path to the outhouse. I guess I spoiled him.


My father never touched a snow shovel while he had two sons to do it. I think that's the reason he never bothered with a snowblower while we lived home. Lol


----------



## Honda1132

Occasionally. Most of our neighbours have snowblowers and the ones who don't have a plow service do it. I always do my driveway first though.

The lots are generally 100 feet wide so it is a bit of a trek to get to a another driveway. I always keep the fire hydrant at the end of the driveway cleaned out.


----------



## foggysail

I have helped a few times, once severely damaging my machine clearing snow from a pea stone driveway. Usually I avoid helping others unless I see it as a special occasion. I have only owned two machines, the expensive types while neighbors sometimes owned none even though they could afford one.

If they want snow removed from their driveways............... it is their choice to either purchase machines or pay for someone to plow.

If you provide free dinners, you will never have an empty table.


----------



## BlowerMods1

I did once. Afterward I noticed I didn't recieve a thank you and she expected me to do it every time it snowed. Didn't offer to pay for the fuel even. I wouldn't have accepted it but it would have been nice to have been offered. I have two hip replacements and it's not fun so without at least a thank you I have decided to keep to myself. Plenty of kids around who hire out, decided to let them make a little money.


----------



## johnwick

I blowed my neighbors today. He’s the one I like; enough trust that they have the garage and alarm code to take care of things while the wife and I are out of town. He tried... but he only made it one pass with his single stage Honda before it quit running. He was very thankful which is all I need. I’m hesitant to tell him I can get it running but I may need to because I don’t think he’s very handy. I’ve got plenty of experience with Honda push mower engines but have never touched a Honda snowblower. 

I did about 400 feet of extra sidewalk too simply because it was fun to run the machine.


----------



## RedOctobyr

I haven't done actual driveways for neighbors. Well, once, for the folks across the street, when the husband was away, and they asked for help with part of it. 

But I often do our next door neighbor's EOD & mailbox if it's still there when I go clear. She and her husband are separating, so now it's presumably going to fall just to her. They used to have a little single-stage some years ago, but I haven't seen that in a while. 

In deep & heavy storms, I've helped some other neighbors with the EOD. It's nice when you can clear an area in 5 minutes that would probably take a half hour or so to shovel.

I do clear our driveway first, though. If the machine breaks a belt or something while helping others, I want to make sure my stuff is done already


----------



## RC20

I do the neighbor first, just works out better that way. 

I keep an eye on the machine so I don't expect and maint issue to bite me. Of course its the best machine ever made and has never let me down so there is a factor of buying quality.


----------



## crazzywolfie

RedOctobyr said:


> They used to have a little single-stage some years ago, but I haven't seen that in a while.


they might have had something on it break. the neighbor accross the road threw out a single stage machine this summer. only thing wrong with it was broken pull start but it had a electric start also which worked just fine. i really only think i seen them use it once or twice since they got it from another neighbor. i would have fixed it for them and they know i can could do it. pretty hard to miss me wrenching on one thing or another. he did buy one of those snow joe 2 stage machines this winter but i don't think i have really seen him use it much yet. usually his neighbor has been pretty on top of clearing his driveway when he does his own.


----------



## RedOctobyr

That's true. It seemed rather over-matched even when it was being used, unfortunately. If it *did* have mechanical trouble, I know that I'm up for looking at that stuff for someone, but they probably don't realize that. 

A small 2-stage would probably be a decent fit for their driveway size. Or a good single-stage, and clearing more than once during big storms, if needed. 

When it comes to clearing someone's actual driveway, if they're not out there, I get nervous about over-stepping boundaries if someone doesn't want help, and also worry about sucking in something hiding under the snow. Plus not knowing the exact layout of their driveway, of course, risking chewing up the yard, etc.


----------



## Rooskie

ou2mame said:


> My neighbor next door has a gravel driveway and a pickup and she doesn't shovel so I don't bother attempting to help her out. Across the street though, they have a crappy single stage that barely starts and I feel bad because the husband seems kind of lazy and he makes his wife go out there with the blower that doesn't even work.. The paddles must be completely worn out cause I see her struggling sometimes trying to push it through the snow while it barely blows it out of the way. I'll go over there and do the end of their driveway if we happen to be out at the same time clearing the snow, otherwise I figure its fuel for her future divorce.


And you know how the recent-divorcee will want to express her thanks for your help all those years.......
That's better payment than money or food, anyday.


----------



## SnowGuy69

I did reply here: Is There a Social Code for Snow Removal? (BTW: The article is worth reading)

Here is what I posted:
_Great article. Much of it resonated with me. I used to have an old Snow bird. It was built like a tank. Because I wanted to help I often did my driveway, then the guy across the street (old), then another neighbor (very old). Eventually the Snow Blower broke and it fell on my to fix it at my cost. Plus since were talking a machine from 1960, getting some parts was tough.

So now I have a new machine I purchased about 6 years ago, an Ariens 921036 limited edition. The first storm we had about 3 weeks ago dropped a sizeable amount of snow. I was doing my driveway and a neighbor texted me and said "Can you help us out? I'll pay you." I went and helped. She offered money which I refused. Then I did (because I wanted to) the very old lady nearby. A new neighbor moved in, 2 girls and a mother. So I did theirs. While I was doing that an old guy walks over and said "That is my house over there. Please help me out. I'll pay you whatever you want." I did his and refused payment. I then did the neighbor across from me. They just moved in and felt this be a good way to meet them and "break the ice". Long story short, I did 7 homes (all neighbors) including my own.

So we just had another storm. I didn't want the neighbors to think I would always be the neighborhood snow guy. Plus, I am worried about wear and tear on my Ariens. Like the article mentioned, I waited until dark and did my driveway. When I went out the day after to walk the pup, all the neighbors had cleared their driveway._

I felt bad for the older folks, after all I am going to be 67 this year. I feel torn between being a good neighbor helping out people that need it and not wanted to beat the heck out of my new machine. As the article says, when it needs repairs, it’s on me.

I wanted to add that 3 of the neighbors gave treats. One gave wine, the other home-made cupcakes, the other chocolate. I am looking at a whole new group of neighbors.


----------



## Mdjamesd

I do several of my neighbors driveways. Lady to my left is a 75 year old widow, across the street, 1 infant NICU nurse, 1 couple and the husband has MS, and another couple in their 70's whose son clears the street with a front end loader, but only up to and including my driveway. I bought my blower last year because I've wanted one for years, and to make my life easier helping the neighbors.

I'm just an old Boy Scout.


----------

